
Ask HN: What does hackernews use to manage database schemas? - neonbat
What do you guys use to track your database schema changes? Personally I’ve used custom scripts and alembic before. Recently I’ve been looking at some products like redgate https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.red-gate.com and https:&#x2F;&#x2F;flywaydb.org. I’ve also found smaller services: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hyperclone.com and many stack threads: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;stackoverflow.com&#x2F;questions&#x2F;175451&#x2F;how-do-you-version-your-database-schema. It seems like most of the solutions have a large overhead and there seems to be a lack of consensus about how to track schema changes. What do you guys do&#x2F;use to manage database schemas?
======
eip
Liquibase

